# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  الفيسبوك تعتزم إجراء تغييرات طفيفة على تصميم Facebook Messenger لتبسيطه

## mohamed73

على مر السنين، يتم تحديث التطبيقات لإضافة ميزات جديدة وتغيير واجهة  المستخدم وإضافة المزيد من التحسينات. ومع ذلك، هذا لا يجعل بالضرورة  التطبيقات تُصبح أفضل لأن هذا من شأنه أن يجعل التطبيق البسيط مع مرور  السنوات معقدًا ومملوءًا بالميزات. لحسن الحظ، تتطلع الفيسبوك لتقليص  الدهون إذا جاز التعبير في تطبيق Facebook Messenger الخاص بها.
 سيخضع التطبيق، المصمم لمساعدة المستخدمين على التواصل مع بعضهم البعض،  لبعض التغييرات الطفيفة على مستوى التصميم لإزالة بعض الميزات منه وترتيبها  للمساعدة في تبسيط تجربة المستخدم الإجمالية. إحدى هذه التغييرات هي إزالة  التبويب Discover، بينما تم إزالة ميزات أخرى مثل Instant Games و  Transportation من شريط الأدوات. وفي حين لا تزال الموجيبات الآلية Chat  bots جزءًا من تطبيق Facebook Messenger، فقد تم إخفاؤها الآن. 
 لم تشر الفيسبوك إلى سبب قيامها بالتغييرات التي تقوم بها، ولكن تم  التكهن بأنها قامت بذلك للمساعدة في تحسين التطبيق وجعه أكثر سهولة وأسرع  في الإستخدام. بعد كل شيء، إذا كان التطبيق مليئًا بالعديد من الميزات التي  ليست ضرورية وليست جزءًا أساسيًا من التطبيق، فمن المحتمل أن يدفع ذلك  المستخدمين بعيدًا عن التطبيق والبحث عن تطبيق بديل.
 ومع ذلك، فتطبيق WhatsApp من شركة الفيسبوك نفسها هو في الواقع مثال جيد  على ذلك، فهذا التطبيق إستمر على مر السنين في الحفاظ على وظائفه الأساسية  مع إضافة ميزات جديدة لا تسلب جاذبيته.

----------

